# My first fatty got bogarted



## diver165 (Oct 22, 2013)

image.jpg



__ diver165
__ Oct 22, 2013






I appologize for the wierd initial post.  My web browser and TapaTalk on my iPhone revolted.  I couldn't do anything but reply to the post in order to add more pics.

But this is my first fatty.  Sausage, potato (home fries) and cheese.  I kept it simple because I'd never done one and didn't wanna make a mess of things.  I used 2lbs of sausage.  Hind sight 1 would have been plenty.  2 just make it a tad too rich for some.  Don't get me wrong, they gobbled it up.  But I think I'd have been better off to make 2 fatties instead of one really thick/fat one.  The bacon was nice but I foiled it while waiting for the rest of breakfast to finish.  Because of the foiling the bacon got a little soft on me.  But over all I am pleased and so was the family.

2.5hrs at 300F on the Rec Tec.  Next time I may back it down to 250-275 for 3hrs or the IT is around 170F.


----------



## diver165 (Oct 22, 2013)

The family hit it like a pack of wolves ...  Sorry for the 2nd post.  My web browser just would not let me add another pic


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 22, 2013)

Very nice.   

Good job on your first fattie.


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2013)

Well done and great Qview!

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey Diver

Looks very good

Gary


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2013)

That's fantastic! Very artistic and impressive!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 27, 2013)

Great job!
 

Looks delicious and the smoker looks as if it has never seen meat before!  Very clean!!!

Nicely done,

Bill


----------



## diver165 (Oct 31, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because that was my first cook!   Gotta start somewhere so a nice bacon covered fatty seemed like a good start.  This week though it will be 3 racks of baby backs and 2 butts.


----------

